# da das Produkt zu wirken anfängt



## Neretva

A ver si me podéis ayudar. He repetido mentamente tantas veces la misma frase que ya no sé cual es la correcta.

1a)..., da das Produkt zu wirken anfängt.
1b)..., da das Produkt anfägt zu wirken.

2a) Das Produkt fängt an zu wirken.
2b) Das Produkt fängt zu wirken an.

En mi opinión, son correctas 1a y 2b.  

gracias!!


----------



## Sowka

Hallo neretva 

Falsch ist, glaube ich, keiner der Sätze. Der Satz 2b) erscheint mir nur etwas unüblich.

Aber es ist wirklich so: Je länger man sich alle diese Sätze anschaut, desto verwirrter ist man  Mal schauen, was die anderen meinen...


----------



## Geviert

Neretva said:


> A ver si me podéis ayudar. He repetido mentamente tantas veces la misma frase que ya no sé cual es la correcta.
> 
> 1a)..., da das Produkt zu wirken anfängt.
> 1b)..., da das Produkt anfägt, zu wirken. _generalmente, esto se puede hacer si la secundaria es larga o por cuestiones de legibilidad._
> 
> 2a) Das Produkt fängt an, zu wirken.
> 2b) Das Produkt fängt zu wirken an.
> _
> las comas son muy importantes en estos casos._


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Geviert 

Ich denke, das Komma ist in diesen Fällen nicht erforderlich. Man darf es setzen, aber man muss nicht:



> Ausnahme zu b) und c) (§75 E1):
> Wenn der von einem Nomen abhängige Infinitiv nur mit _zu_ steht, kann auch ohne Komma geschrieben werden, sofern dadurch keine Missverständnisse entstehen:
> Hast du die Absicht, zu gehen?                                          oder:                                          Hast du die Absicht zu gehen?
> Ihr Wille, zu siegen, war groß.                                         oder:                                          Ihr Wille zu siegen war groß.


Quelle: canoo.net


----------



## Neretva

Hallo GEVIERT!

1a)..., da das Produkt zu wirken anfängt.
1b)..., da das Produkt anfägt zu wirken.

2a) Das Produkt fängt an zu wirken.
2b) Das Produkt fängt zu wirken an.


Ahora, me has provocado otra duda. 

Si en una subordinada, se puede poner ANFÄNGT después del ZU WIRKEN (1a), porque en una oración enunciativa (Aussagesataz) no se puede poner la partícula separable al final (2b)???????


----------



## Geviert

Sowka said:


> Hallo Geviert
> 
> Ich denke, das Komma ist in diesen Fällen nicht erforderlich. Man darf es setzen, aber man muss nicht:
> 
> Quelle: canoo.net



ja, hast Du Recht. Bei kleinen Sätzen ist es in Ordnung, _sofern dadurch keine Missverständnisse entstehen _


----------



## Geviert

Neretva said:


> Hallo GEVIERT!
> 
> 1a)..., da das Produkt zu wirken anfängt.
> 1b)..., da das Produkt anfägt zu wirken.
> 
> 2a) Das Produkt fängt an zu wirken.
> 2b) Das Produkt fängt zu wirken an.
> 
> 
> Ahora, me has provocado otra duda.
> 
> Si en una subordinada, se puede poner ANFÄNGT después del ZU WIRKEN (1a), porque en una oración enunciativa (Aussagesataz) no se puede poner la partícula separable al final (2b)???????



Hola Neretva!

En la 1b es recomendable cuando la subordinada puede reducir la legibilidad de la frase. Sobre la 2b, en realidad _auf den ersten Anhieb _me suena rara precisamente como dice Sowka también. Habría que controlar en el Duden, ya te aviso! En todo caso, sería bueno poner toda la frase completa. En el caso de la particula separable, también es una cuestión de legibilidad, me parece.

bis später!


----------



## jordi picarol

citar:
En la 1b es recomendable cuando la subordinada puede reducir la legibilidad de la frase
¿Legibilidad? ¿Cómo puede esto influir en que la frase pueda ser leída?
----
*legibilidad**.*


*1. *f. Cualidad de lo que es legible.


----------



## Neretva

Gracias a tod@s los que me habéis  ayudado. Sigo sin encontrar nada en las gramáticas de por qué un orden u otro, pero seguiré buscando.


----------



## Geviert

Neretva said:


> Gracias a tod@s los que me habéis  ayudado. Sigo sin encontrar nada en las gramáticas de por qué un orden u otro, pero seguiré buscando.




Hola Neretva, no te vayas sin encontrar. Como te prometí, he buscado y he encontrado algo para ti. La fuente es Duden, _Grammatik der deutschen Gegenwartssprache_, Band 4, 1998, S. 832 (cita textual en azul. Subrayados míos. Explicaciones mías en castellano): 

_Infinitivgruppen können in den Satz einbezogen sein. _

(preliminarmente responde ya a 1a y 2b de tus preguntas). 

Ejemplos:

_Die Welt versteht ihn nicht zu würdigen. Denn in einen Raum, in dem Gregor ganz allein die leeren Wände beherrschte, würde wohl kein Mensch außer Grete jemals einzutreten_ sich getrauen (Kafka).

La primera frase cierra la discusión sobre las infinitivas breves: no necesitan coma. Sin embargo, curiosamente tampoco en la _einbezogene _infinitiva de la segunda frase (la principal con würde+infinitiv) es necesario poner coma. Obviamente se trata del famoso Gregor, el personaje kafkiano: los textos literarios pueden permitirse estas construcciones, puesto que caracterizan el estilo del autor (el alemán de Kafka es muy especial). Podría escribirse "anti-kafkianamente" también: 

_...würde sich wohl kein Mensch außer Grete jemals _getrauen_, einzutreten._

otro ejemplo:

_Jener Schüler, mit dem sie in diesem Winter den Euklid zu studieren begonnen hatte.

_confirma la 1a y 2b. Esta última contrariamente a lo que yo pensaba (y sin coma). Sin embargo, en el alemán coloquial (Umgangssprache), *nadie *te hace una infinitiva _einbezogen_ como la de los ejemplos, siempre al final.

¡Espero que te sirva!


----------



## Neretva

Geviert said:


> Hola Neretva, no te vayas sin encontrar. Como te prometí, he buscado y he encontrado algo para ti. La fuente es Duden, _Grammatik der deutschen Gegenwartssprache_, Band 4, 1998, S. 832 (cita textual en azul. Subrayados míos. Explicaciones mías en castellano):
> 
> _Infinitivgruppen können in den Satz einbezogen sein. _
> 
> (preliminarmente responde ya a 1a y 2b de tus preguntas).
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> _Die Welt versteht ihn nicht zu würdigen. Denn in einen Raum, in dem Gregor ganz allein die leeren Wände beherrschte, würde wohl kein Mensch außer Grete jemals einzutreten_ sich getrauen (Kafka).
> 
> La primera frase cierra la discusión sobre las infinitivas breves: no necesitan coma. Sin embargo, curiosamente tampoco en la _einbezogene _infinitiva de la segunda frase (la principal con würde+infinitiv) es necesario poner coma. Obviamente se trata del famoso Gregor, el personaje kafkiano: los textos literarios pueden permitirse estas construcciones, puesto que caracterizan el estilo del autor (el alemán de Kafka es muy especial). Podría escribirse "anti-kafkianamente" también:
> 
> _...würde sich wohl kein Mensch außer Grete jemals _getrauen_, einzutreten._
> 
> otro ejemplo:
> 
> _Jener Schüler, mit dem sie in diesem Winter den Euklid zu studieren begonnen hatte._
> 
> confirma la 1a y 2b. Esta última contrariamente a lo que yo pensaba (y sin coma). Sin embargo, en el alemán coloquial (Umgangssprache), *nadie *te hace una infinitiva _einbezogen_ como la de los ejemplos, siempre al final.
> 
> ¡Espero que te sirva!


 

Gracias, es importante para mí saber por qué tenía dudas al respecto de la colocación, y por lo visto, lo había visto en algún sitio.


----------

